# 5D Mark III, 1D Mark V & 1Ds Mark IV Tidbits



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 5, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/5d-mark-iii-1d-mark-v-1ds-mark-iv-tidbits/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/08/5d-mark-iii-1d-mark-v-1ds-mark-iv-tidbits/"></a></div>
<strong>Announcement(s) Soon

</strong>Iâ€™ll be posting more of the random stuff I get daily. Things are starting to heat up a bit as announcement season is nearly upon us.</p>
<p><strong>Random Info:</strong></p>
<ul style="font-weight: bold;">
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Canon Australia has sent CPS management to Singapore for product training. [CR2]</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Any Canon announcement will come after Nikonâ€™s announcement on August 24, 2011. [CR2]</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">5D Mark IIIâ€™s are in the wild and an announcement is imminent [CR1]</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">1D Mark IVâ€™s are out of stock or hard to come by in certain countries. A retailer in New Zealand actually said they wonâ€™t be getting any more. [CR1]</span></li>
<li><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">1Ds Mark IV resolution correction, Iâ€™m told it will actually be 36mp.</span></li>
</ul>
<div>Thatâ€™s it from today.</div>
<div><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2011)

It does sound like rumors are heating up. Once information about a new model becomes available to more insiders, then things slip out.

36mp for a 1Ds does sound reasonable, the 7D has a FF equivalent of about 46mp, so the photosite density is still less than a 7D.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Aug 5, 2011)

Furst!1one ;P

Sensor resolutions can be easily predicted from previous sensor pixel density. Ex. 8MP APS-C=21.1MP FF, 10MP APS-C=16MP APS-H, etc.

So 450D/1100D 12MP APS-C is around 31-32MP FF, 50D/500D 15MP APS-C is around 39MP FF, 7D/60D/600D/550D 18MP APS-C is around 46MP FF, etc.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Aug 5, 2011)

How about, in order of release: 1D Mk.V @ 32MP FF, then a 1Ds Mk.IV @ 46MP FF, than a 5D Mk.III @ 39MP FF. No need to re-tool the photolithographic equipment for a new pixel density.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2011)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Furst!1one ;P
> 
> Sensor resolutions can be easily predicted from previous sensor pixel density. Ex. 8MP APS-C=21.1MP FF, 10MP APS-C=16MP APS-H, etc.
> 
> So 450D/1100D 12MP APS-C is around 31-32MP FF, 50D/500D 15MP APS-C is around 39MP FF, 7D/60D/600D/550D 18MP APS-C is around 46MP FF, etc.



I suspect its due to technology and processes for masking a certain size photosite along with wiring layout. The masks merely need to be extended. That is gross over simplification of the work involved, but it still must help from a manufacturing starting point.

Of course, the 16MP 1DS MK II with its 7.2 um photosites was the first, followed by the 1D MK III, so occasionally there is something totally new. A drop from 6.4 to 4.7um is pretty drastic for Canon on a 1Ds, but its been over three years, so they should be ready.


----------



## macfly (Aug 5, 2011)

46 for the 1Ds would make me very happy!


----------



## gmrza (Aug 5, 2011)

Canon Australia has recently reduced the RRP of the 5DmkII, while the RRP of the 7D has stayed steady. (The fact that the 7D has stayed steady might be construed to mean that the price adjustments are not being made to compensate for the strong Aussie Dollar.)


----------



## polpaulin (Aug 5, 2011)

36 mp for 1Ds I sell mine and I stop with Canon , too many pixels for a small sensor
the 7D is not a good camera


----------



## meinthai (Aug 5, 2011)

CRAP! That throws a spanner in the works!

After assuming we wouldn't see a 5D III until Q1 2012 I was planning on buying a 5D II TOMORROW. I actually bought plane tickets to Bangkok to buy it! (no camera shops where i live)

Making a trip to Mongolia in 2 weeks and wanted to upgrade my 5D I. But if the announcement is 'imminent' I find my self overcome with indecisiveness  If the III is coming out soon I can live with the I for the next month, but if it's coming out in 8 months......... Rats!

Mr Administrator. Do you see your self changing your buying advice from "buy" to "hold" based on this [CR1] rumour? As I'm getting a plane in 6 hours I'd really appreicate your thoughts.

What a funny world we live in ;D


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 5, 2011)

Either look to sell the Mark II soon (ish) or look to get a refund on the tickets...good luck. This is just a timing issue; there may be an announcement sometime later this month, or there may not be. The announcement will likely be keeping people salivating for months without any ability to buy the product until later.

I was thinking, however, that this is just about the exact right time for a 5D Mark II replacement to be in line with the lifespan of the original 5D before its replacement, down to the quarter (of a year).


----------



## Flake (Aug 5, 2011)

Why would anyone want 36MP? It's not a huge increase in terms of resolution, however the files are larger, meaning that there's less of them per GB, they take proportionatly longer to transfer to the PC longer to open & to apply PP. On top of that noise is generally worse, and with that dynamic range takes a hit too. Lens flaws are made even worse, processing in camera takes longer.

For me 25MP with better dynamic range (lower noise), a digic V processor with its greater power used to give more fps (3.9 just isn't quick enough).

If you need more MP then either buy a medium format (your work will obviously fund this) or if it's landscape the stitch two images together to acheive the same!


----------



## J. McCabe (Aug 5, 2011)

meinthai said:


> CRAP! That throws a spanner in the works!
> 
> After assuming we wouldn't see a 5D III until Q1 2012 I was planning on buying a 5D II TOMORROW. I actually bought plane tickets to Bangkok to buy it! (no camera shops where i live)



One shouldn't make plans based on rumours. The 5Dmk3 wasn't even announced, and might take some time to become available after the announcement.


----------



## motorhead (Aug 5, 2011)

_quote author=Flake link=topic=1444.msg20198#msg20198 date=1312529755]
Why would anyone want 36MP? It's not a huge increase in terms of resolution, however the files are larger, meaning that there's less of them per GB, they take proportionatly longer to transfer to the PC longer to open & to apply PP. On top of that noise is generally worse, and with that dynamic range takes a hit too. Lens flaws are made even worse, processing in camera takes longer.

For me 25MP with better dynamic range (lower noise), a digic V processor with its greater power used to give more fps (3.9 just isn't quick enough).
If you need more MP then either buy a medium format (your work will obviously fund this) or if it's landscape the stitch two images together to acheive the same!
[/quote]_

Sounds like someone urgently needs to consider upgrading their computer system, or at least parts of it.

I on the other hand want the highest mp count they can possibly cram into the beast, 65mp? Bring it on!


----------



## pedro (Aug 5, 2011)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Furst!1one ;P
> 
> Sensor resolutions can be easily predicted from previous sensor pixel density. Ex. 8MP APS-C=21.1MP FF, 10MP APS-C=16MP APS-H, etc.
> 
> So 450D/1100D 12MP APS-C is around 31-32MP FF, 50D/500D 15MP APS-C is around 39MP FF, 7D/60D/600D/550D 18MP APS-C is around 46MP FF, etc.



As maths aren't my strongest asset: What is the formula to calculate FF sensor sizes based on a APS-C cam? Thank you so much for your help. Looking forward to read more exciting rumored news about an "imminent" 5Diii announcement.

Regards, Pedro


----------



## plam_1980 (Aug 5, 2011)

motorhead said:


> _Sounds like someone urgently needs to consider upgrading their computer system, or at least parts of it.
> 
> I on the other hand want the highest mp count they can possibly cram into the beast, 65mp? Bring it on!
> _


_
So if they can cram the 120mp they announced last year, but all you see as a result is red dots, you will still buy that..._


----------



## Flake (Aug 5, 2011)

motorhead said:


> _quote author=Flake link=topic=1444.msg20198#msg20198 date=1312529755]
> Why would anyone want 36MP? It's not a huge increase in terms of resolution, however the files are larger, meaning that there's less of them per GB, they take proportionatly longer to transfer to the PC longer to open & to apply PP. On top of that noise is generally worse, and with that dynamic range takes a hit too. Lens flaws are made even worse, processing in camera takes longer.
> 
> For me 25MP with better dynamic range (lower noise), a digic V processor with its greater power used to give more fps (3.9 just isn't quick enough).
> ...




Sounds like someone urgently needs to consider upgrading their computer system, or at least parts of it.

I on the other hand want the highest mp count they can possibly cram into the beast, 65mp? Bring it on!
[/quote]

Amazing! Only the other day you were decrying the noise & dynamic range of your current camera, and now you've done a complete 180 turn and decided that neither actually matter - nor image quality, all you want is high MP! Make your mind up because you can't have both!

As for my PC it's quad core 8GB running windows 7 I think it's powerful enough, the laptop is a Lenovo W700 again more than powerful enough.

Clearly you're an amature snapper who processes just a few images at a time for those of us needing to process a couple of hundred at a go, twice the file size makes a huge difference to the time it takes, and that's regardless of computer power.


----------



## NXT1000 (Aug 5, 2011)

how much improvement in IQ for 36MB from 21MB, i wonder, i guess only a little. Noise might be more, therefore, i do not think it will be a big jump. If 5d3 share the same chip, no way i am going to spend more on the pro body. Canon waiting for nikon again? well let hope nikon delay until next year due to tsumani, i want my 5d2 to be top dog as long as possible. I hate the digital world, suddenly my camera is obselete.


----------



## motorhead (Aug 5, 2011)

Its true I'm strictly an amateur, but why should I not want all the resolution I can get? Certainly DR is also important to me and I hope every photographer because its the one area where digital still lags behind film.

To put it into some kind of context, I want both and don't see why I should part with more cash than we spent on buying our first house and not get what I want. My camera fund is sat waiting but if Canon disappoint me then it can wait a bit longer.


----------



## Canihaspicture (Aug 5, 2011)

My fingers are crossed for in camera pixel binning.


----------



## WarStreet (Aug 5, 2011)

NXT1000 said:


> how much improvement in IQ for 36MB from 21MB, i wonder, i guess only a little. Noise might be more, therefore, i do not think it will be a big jump. If 5d3 share the same chip, no way i am going to spend more on the pro body. Canon waiting for nikon again? well let hope nikon delay until next year due to tsumani, i want my 5d2 to be top dog as long as possible. I hate the digital world, suddenly my camera is obselete.



Without all this, your 5DII would cost $ 100,000. Thanks to technology improvement, we get better and cheaper toys, and your current camera will still continue to perform the same. I like the digital world, and for me it's never fast enough.


----------



## Canihaspicture (Aug 5, 2011)

I have this fear that with the new sensors coming from Nikon and Sony that Canon might simply offer something competitive instead of groundbreaking... I want groundbreaking. The competition should be adequately blown away at least for a year or two.


----------



## WarStreet (Aug 5, 2011)

Canihaspicture, the competition technology (Sony sensors) are very good at the moment, and they have a strong momentum. I think it will be very difficult for Canon to surpass Sony by a big gap, although I can never exclude the possibility. I will be more than happy if Canon is just competitive with Sony's sensors, and yes I will be happier if the new technology is groundbreaking


----------



## kubelik (Aug 5, 2011)

macfly said:


> 46 for the 1Ds would make me very happy!





polpaulin said:


> 36 mp for 1Ds I sell mine and I stop with Canon , too many pixels for a small sensor
> the 7D is not a good camera



you win some, you lose some...

frankly though, I don't mind the 5D III dropping later rather than sooner ... I've got other things I want to spend money on this year and next year besides upgrading ...

I don't want to get between flake and motorhead, but I don't see why a 36 MP or even 46 MP image should slow you down if you have even a reasonably spec'd current system. I am only an amateur photographer but I am a professional working in the design and graphics industry. the last file I worked in was 500 MB illustrator file, and raster work I do regularly exceeds 250 MB. pretty sure that's bigger than anything even coming out of a phase 1 back.

if you were to get a computer with an Intel core i3 or i5, a mid-level production graphics card (not a gaming card), 8GB of RAM, and a 7200+ RPM hard drive all on a sturdy motherboard running USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gbp/s, you could have a brand new system that will chew through 36 MP files, both in terms of processing and in terms of input/output read/write speeds, all for well less than $1000. and that's a system that will last you into the next camera cycle. your external HDD should be running USB 3.0 at this point if you do professional photography of any sort.

if you are willing to put out just a little more dough, up to the $1500 range, you can get a SSD drive involved, and probably another graphics card in SLI/Xfire configuration. that might take you into one more camera cycle. computing power has never been cheaper, and there's no reason not to invest in your entire workflow, not just the front end.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2011)

kubelik said:


> your external HDD should be running USB 3.0 at this point if you do professional photography of any sort.



Or FW800. USB3 has a faster theoretical spec, but suffers in practice because the CPU must manage the data stream, whereas FW does not have that dependency. So, in the real world, USB3 finally achieves the speeds that FW800 has had for years. Then again, if you want _fast_, get yourself a system with Thunderbolt and a Pegasus RAID storage system...


----------



## Canihaspicture (Aug 5, 2011)

Intel CPUs won't natively support USB 3.0 or Thunderbolt until Ivy Bridge in 2012... So I'd hold off on a hardware purchase until then, especially if you want to keep your PCI slots open.


----------



## kubelik (Aug 5, 2011)

neuro, canihas, good points both. however, my main focus was the fact that a high-performance desktop for photo-processing (and really any workplace) functions is very accessible, and there's no reason to be daunted by 50 or 60 MB files coming off of a >21MP resolution camera. for a modern shooter, your computer equipment is worth investing in just like good flash units or good lenses are worth investing in.


----------



## polpaulin (Aug 5, 2011)

kubelik said:


> neuro, canihas, good points both. however, my main focus was the fact that a high-performance desktop for photo-processing (and really any workplace) functions is very accessible, and there's no reason to be daunted by 50 or 60 MB files coming off of a >21MP resolution camera. for a modern shooter, your computer equipment is worth investing in just like good flash units or good lenses are worth investing in.


the reason is not the computer , I have a big MAC PRO, but the pixel size AND pixel pitch, I shall NEVER buy a FF 35mm with 40 mp it is a non sense, only good for tourists


----------



## JHorvat (Aug 5, 2011)

*Canon must hurry...*

Canon must hurry with introduction of new FF bodies otherwise Nikon will gather all attention when they announce two new FF bodies latter this month, D700 successor with 24MP sensor(likely to be a much improved D3x Sony designed sensor) and D3s successor with 18MP sensor(likely to be a Nikon designed).


----------



## unfocused (Aug 5, 2011)

> I shall NEVER buy a FF 35mm with 40 mp



Better hope whatever you do buy will last a long, long time because it may be hard to find cameras with less than 40 mp in a few years. 



> my main focus was the fact that a high-performance desktop for photo-processing (and really any workplace) functions is very accessible, and there's no reason to be daunted by 50 or 60 MB files coming off of a >21MP resolution camera. for a modern shooter, your computer equipment is worth investing in just like good flash units or good lenses are worth investing in.



I agree, but with a slightly different perspective. I remember the days when, if you were serious about photography, you had to take a room in your home and completely convert it over to a darkroom, with enlarger, plumbing, sink, chemicals, etc. etc. (and that was only for black and white prints, almost no one could afford to do color on their own). The truth is, what I save in film costs alone probably more than offsets the cost of a new computer every three-four years.


----------



## skitron (Aug 5, 2011)

polpaulin said:


> ...a FF 35mm with 40 mp it is a non sense, only good for tourists



Why is that as long as they manage to control noise?


----------



## polpaulin (Aug 5, 2011)

skitron said:


> polpaulin said:
> 
> 
> > ...a FF 35mm with 40 mp it is a non sense, only good for tourists
> ...


noise seems to be all your life, and IQ at native ISO you have heard about it ? a 1Ds is a pro camera not for tourists


----------



## JimKarczewski (Aug 5, 2011)

kubelik said:


> I shall NEVER buy a FF 35mm with 40 mp it is a non sense, only good for tourists



Well, I for sure welcome any MP Increase, 40, 50, I don't care. Storage is cheap and to say it's for "Tourists" only is BS. Long as it has speed and works. When I shoot assignments now for the newspaper, I shoot strictly sRaw1 on the 5DII, but when I need something I know I'm going to have to crop to get the content, I shoot full size so I have the necessary latitude. 

Last week a friend shot a pair of nesting bald eagles with his 5DII and my 70-200 @ 200. He cropped the hell out of it and had to enlarge it beyond being crappy to even see the birds. Having 40MP would had lessened the burden some.


Also, nobody has mentioned, would Canon be sneaky and add their patented Foveon type sensor to a new flagship model? 

Honestly all I care about is they increase the IQ with more DR and increased noise performance. Could this be solved by the new multi-layer sensor? Anybody's guess for the next couple of weeks I guess.


----------



## polpaulin (Aug 5, 2011)

JimKarczewski said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > I shall NEVER buy a FF 35mm with 40 mp it is a non sense, only good for tourists
> ...


I see that you dont know what you are talking about a 7D is certainly the right camera for you

I have an Hasselblad with 40 MP but the sensor is twice the one of a Canon ... anyway to answer is spoiled time


----------



## kennykodak (Aug 5, 2011)

call me a tourist anytime.


----------



## skitron (Aug 5, 2011)

polpaulin said:


> skitron said:
> 
> 
> > polpaulin said:
> ...



Noise is the primary thing that needs to be controlled (at the sensor level) to achieve high native ISO...thus IQ...


----------



## kubelik (Aug 5, 2011)

I want better AF, DR, and IQ. better FPS would be nice as well.

Megapixels could be anything Canon wants (greater than 21 at least), provided those criteria are met. It's nice being able to crop down some when shooting with a FF camera.

I also like not having to stitch frames together to get a large image, since that doesn't necessarily work with architectural subjects that need everything straight to be truly straight.


----------



## dswatson83 (Aug 5, 2011)

Canon should only have 1 camera in the MP race...probably the 1D Mark V. The 5D should stay around the 21-24MP range (or lower) with 7fps shooting, have an amazing focus system to compensate for the crap they put in the Mark II and up the high ISO capabilities so that 12800 is very usable. Ideally they should have 2 1D models, one for great high ISO performance in a lower 21MP body w/12fps shooting and another that pushes the 36MP mark with a more standard 7fps geared more for studio. With high MP comes lower ISO performance and slower speeds which most run & gun shooters with 5D's don't consider a worthy sacrifice. 

All should have 1080p video @60fps with the 5d having allowing [email protected]

The canon 8D really only needs a minor refresh with the previous movie modes, dual memory card slots, digic5 with better high ISO performance and 18-21MP @7+fps shooting. All of these specs should be possible. I think Nikon will stay in the 16-18MP range with their low light capable cameras so Canon should have the MP upper hand if they stay in the 18-21MP range. Since their cameras are already capable of this, I expect they could focus more attention to low light performance and speed.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 5, 2011)

polpaulin said:


> I shall NEVER buy a FF 35mm with 40 mp it is a non sense, only good for tourists





kennykodak said:


> call me a tourist anytime.



There are no permanent residents here. We are all tourists. Our visits are but a blink of the eye to the mountains and the sea.

I want to see the world through the eyes of a tourist, where everything is new and unusual. How can a good photographer be anything but a tourist?


----------



## liberace (Aug 5, 2011)

There is no fixed ratio between MP and noise FFS, or between pixel density and noise either. You can't extrapolate 3 and 4 year old sensors.


**No name calling, no personal attacks. Act like an adult.**


----------



## jeremymerriam (Aug 5, 2011)

Flake said:


> motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > _quote author=Flake link=topic=1444.msg20198#msg20198 date=1312529755]
> ...



Amazing! Only the other day you were decrying the noise & dynamic range of your current camera, and now you've done a complete 180 turn and decided that neither actually matter - nor image quality, all you want is high MP! Make your mind up because you can't have both!

As for my PC it's quad core 8GB running windows 7 I think it's powerful enough, the laptop is a Lenovo W700 again more than powerful enough.

Clearly you're an amature snapper who processes just a few images at a time for those of us needing to process a couple of hundred at a go, twice the file size makes a huge difference to the time it takes, and that's regardless of computer power.
[/quote]

lol, I knew a girl that they called the snapper--lets keep it at that

I agree with you, Flake. I could easily setting just for a high enough MP to get rid of the AA filter and to improve DR. Pending this next announcement will decide whether I buy another Canon or I go with a digital back. I would like canon to have my back but I do prefer the 6x4.5 images. It will have to take a stunning DR improvement to make me spend my dollars on another Canon camera because of my applications.


----------



## kubelik (Aug 5, 2011)

liberace said:


> There is no fixed ratio between MP and noise FFS, or between pixel density and noise either. You can't extrapolate 3 and 4 year old sensors. *************************REMOVED*******************************



I get that liberace isn't famous for being subtle ... but let's keep things civil, yeah?


----------



## macfly (Aug 5, 2011)

It's seems funny to me that people who'll never want or buy a 1Ds have the desire to dicate what it should be?

IMHO it should be ground breakingly, achingly brilliant. It should blow everything else away in every aspect of it's ability and performance, price be dammed. You don't buy a Ferrari to commute, and you don't need a 1Ds to play.

I'm also a proud tourist - unfocused, brilliant response!


----------



## Ivar (Aug 5, 2011)

If a camera has N megapixels, the camera with the same technology but N + X megapixels is NEVER worse than the camera with N megapixels; it can only be better. Noise, detail, everything related to IQ.

It is the size of sensor which matters.


----------



## DEngle (Aug 5, 2011)

Ivar said:


> ... It is the size of sensor which matters.



100% correct. It's physics.


----------



## Cannon Man (Aug 5, 2011)

The whole idea behind a 1ds is to have all the best features available.. Made for pros that need them. There seems to be a lot of people commenting what the 1ds should be like and most the comments seem to be around hating the camera being expensive and wanting the same features on a 2000$ camera. I dont get it. 

The 5d mark II serves a good purpose.. It is a great camera for little money for semi- pros and also for pros that dont need or want the better functions and the built quality that the 1d series offers or want a more lightweight camera.

It is what it is... Deal with it, please.

The 1d is made for working professionals who want the best out of photography no matter what it costs.
For all i care the new 1Ds should cost 12 000$ to be a more separated from the 5d but thats Canon's call to make.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2011)

Just remember, if a FF sensor had the same photosite size as a Canon 7d it would have about 46 mp.

Those who like the 10.4 mp S95/ G12 cameras should realize that a FF sensor with that photosite density would have about 209 million photosites!

40 mp seems low by comparison.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 6, 2011)

unfocused said:


> I want to see the world through the eyes of a tourist, where everything is new and unusual. How can a good photographer be anything but a tourist?


You could be a resident. Hey, it works for me!


----------



## april (Aug 6, 2011)

Cannon Man said:


> The whole idea behind a 1ds is to have all the best features available.. Made for pros that need them. There seems to be a lot of people commenting what the 1ds should be like and most the comments seem to be around hating the camera being expensive and wanting the same features on a 2000$ camera. I dont get it.
> 
> The 5d mark II serves a good purpose.. It is a great camera for little money for semi- pros and also for pros that dont need or want the better functions and the built quality that the 1d series offers or want a more lightweight camera.
> 
> ...



if a 1d camera takes a lot of time,effort and resource for canon to develop & manufacture why should they aim to sell it to the working pros? the population of rookies like me is a lot more than pros so they should aim to sell to us for them get paid for all the hard works......


----------



## TimeLapseNinja (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree the more MP the better! Did you know imax is something around 68mp! I need that for time-lapse so can convert a film I want to shoot into true imax res. Cheers!



Flake said:


> motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > _quote author=Flake link=topic=1444.msg20198#msg20198 date=1312529755]
> ...



Amazing! Only the other day you were decrying the noise & dynamic range of your current camera, and now you've done a complete 180 turn and decided that neither actually matter - nor image quality, all you want is high MP! Make your mind up because you can't have both!

As for my PC it's quad core 8GB running windows 7 I think it's powerful enough, the laptop is a Lenovo W700 again more than powerful enough.

Clearly you're an amature snapper who processes just a few images at a time for those of us needing to process a couple of hundred at a go, twice the file size makes a huge difference to the time it takes, and that's regardless of computer power.
[/quote]


----------



## J. McCabe (Aug 6, 2011)

motorhead said:


> Sounds like someone urgently needs to consider upgrading their computer system, or at least parts of it.
> 
> I on the other hand want the highest mp count they can possibly cram into the beast, 65mp? Bring it on!



You want more MP, others don't.

More MP is good for two things - larger prints, and tighter crops. Some people need neither.


----------



## Cannon Man (Aug 6, 2011)

When i said made for working pros i meant that it is developed the most demanding and top level photographers in mind. So in a way it is made for pros but of course they want to sell it to everyone who wants the features in their camera. I bought a 1Ds III long before i started taking photos as a full time job.

Sure the 1D cameras take a lot of money,effort to make but quess what, firstly they do sell a lot of 1D cameras around the world, AND all the tecnology in the cheaper cameras are in a way downgraded versions of a 1D because non of them require the level of presision or quality and they have the tecnology and the knowledge because they have been designing top level cameras like the 1D for years and they will keep doing just that.



april said:


> Cannon Man said:
> 
> 
> > if a 1d camera takes a lot of time,effort and resource for canon to develop & manufacture why should they aim to sell it to the working pros? the population of rookies like me is a lot more than pros so they should aim to sell to us for them get paid for all the hard works......


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like someone urgently needs to consider upgrading their computer system, or at least parts of it.
> ...



Everyone has their needs. Some want higher ISO, some want Lower ISO, same for resolution.

There are plenty of choices with large pixels at low counts, but few 35mm cameras with 30+ mp, so having a choice is good.

I'd vote for more MP with my pocketbook.


----------

